# 1989 Maxima



## richard12346 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a 89 Maxima Brougham auto and having transmission problems. It seems as though it is stuck in drive and wont shift into any other gear. Slow acceleration and wont go into overdrive. While crusing at 60mph if I hit the overdrive button it doesnt do anything or go into or out of OD.
Any guesses whats wrong??:idhitit: :idhitit:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the trans is blown...


----------

